# Kiko Goat Registry?



## Jed (Mar 16, 2011)

I gather that most of the meat goat breeders here are raising Boers. I didn't know if there were any purely Kiko folks here, if so which registry do you use AKGA or IKGA? Are there any other alternatives, and what is your opinion of each? Thank you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I have the boers....I don't have an answer for AKGA or IKGA registries...hope someone can answer that question for you..... :wink:


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I do not belong to either registry but have goats from both. the IKGA is usually much faster at getting the paperwork to you.


----------



## kikocross (Apr 3, 2011)

i have some pure bred and full kikos but never reg them.would like to know myself.


----------

